# $79 Kindle: Who Loves It?



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Sort of a counterpoint to this thread...  (*No offense intended* to the creator of that thread...I think he's doing a valuable public service by posting what he dislikes. There are many different Kindle models out there, and it's good for everyone to be armed with all of the information they can find so they can make the choice that's right for their needs.)

I just unboxed mine, and it's love at first sight.

It looks so small, so sexy, so classy!

The on-screen keyboard is MUCH better than I ever possibly imagined. It's fast and awesome!

The special offers are cool as heck (I'm a major bargain hunter...lol).

The system feels so nice in my hands. I still need to lie down with it to get the full effect, but I really love it so far.

Full disclosure: I'm going from a Kindle 1 to this, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## BevAnneS (May 11, 2010)

Congratulations, CS!!  Yes, from a K1 you will be entering a strange new world.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I love mine!









Here's a tip I stumbled on with the keyboard. If you use the page before/next buttons, you scroll through the tabs (symbols, lower case, caps, etc...) I'm sure that made no sense at all to anybody without one of these little jobbies!


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll let ya know what I think of it tomorrow.  Mine should arrive tomorrow afternoon.  Hopefully I'll like it as I sold my HP Touchpad to buy the new Kindle with special offers and an amazon lighted case (when they come available).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

GreenThumb said:


> I love mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOW you tell me.... 

I like it. I'm not sure I'm in the I love it category quite yet. I think I need a cover before I can say that. But it's a pretty snazzy little eReader.

I have decided that I prefer reading with the buttons on top (I rotate the screen 180 degrees). For me, my thumb rests just perfectly on the page forward button when it's flipped and it's easier to reach the page back button. The only problem with that is that while it rotates the screen for books, it doesn't for screen savers.. So all my screen savers are upside down now.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

GreenThumb said:


> I love mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great tip. I had been using the 5 way button to navigate to the tab and then coming back down to the letter I wanted. Using the page forward/back buttons makes it a lot faster.

Liking this little thing more each time I use it. My cover should be here tomorrow.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I found a beautiful cover for mine today. 

Only $39.99 and it fits both Kindle and Kindle touch.

There's also a fire version.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I love mine so far, but I haven't yet had much time to read on it. It arrived right before I had to leave so I only had time to start it charging and set up the wifi. I thought navigating the keyboard via the 5-way controller was no problem at all....it was actually pretty quick. I like the buttons on the side & think they will work out great. My cover arrives tomorrow. I'm loving it so far and hopefully that will hold true with more use. It is so light and is going to be great to carry with me.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I found a beautiful cover for mine today.
> 
> Only $39.99 and it fits both Kindle and Kindle touch.
> 
> There's also a fire version.


I love that! I think I might have to order one of those for myself!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

GreenThumb said:


> I love that! I think I might have to order one of those for myself!


There are a few others too. A tan and a green. Right one red is the only one in stock.


----------



## gatehouseauthor (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't know if I love it or not, as I haven't purchased it... I have a Kindle 3g, and I'm perfectly satisfied with it.  However, my mom and dad will be getting the $79 for Christmas this year.  They've both been asking for Kindles since they saw mine, and with the low price for the new model, it's too good to pass up!  

(and I myself will be getting the Kindle Fire... not to replace my Kindle, but for the other multimedia functions and the killer price tag)


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Mine did arrive today, but I just got home (after midnight) and I will open it and start test-driving it tomorrow.  Very excited!!!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

After reading on mine last night I have to say I still LOVE it! It is so light and easy to hold. My cover will arrive this morning and I think that will make it even better.  I loved my K3 and was skeptical that this would really be better, but I think it just might be. It makes my K3 feel heavy now. Definitely a keeper for taking out and about.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I found a beautiful cover for mine today.
> 
> Only $39.99 and it fits both Kindle and Kindle touch.
> 
> There's also a fire version.


That's a very nice cover. Thanks for the link!


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

A. I like my K3 all except for the keyboard.
B. Therefore, what's not to like at the new Kindle.
C. I ordered my Kindle and pre-ordered a Kindle Touch. One I got my lovely Kindle I cancelled to order for the Kindle Touch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's a nice looking cover. . . I'm curious how it holds the Kindle. . . the dimensions of the Basic vs Touh versions are slightly different . . . .


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

Just got my $79 kindle. I was reading on a touchpad before this and sold it to purchase the Kindle.  I love the weight/feel of this thing.  I can see how some people would have a hard time with the page turn buttons, but I like them and have no issues.  It's necessary that they're like that to keep the device so stream lined.  I just wish the lighted case was already out so I could have ordered that as I don't want to buy another case just to use for a month and a half until that one is released.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My little bitty Kindle, named Aviator, is here. It's plugged in and charging. 

I am surprised no one has mentioned the fact that it gives you a bunch of languages to choose from as the language for your device. US English, UK English, Italian, Spanish, French, German and Portuguese!

I turned it on and everything seemed automatic and fast. It found the Wifi here at home and registered itself to my account. I changed the name (from Leslie's 8th Kindle) to Aviator using the keyboard and five-way and that was a cinch. I sent a sample to it and it downloaded instantly--faster than my K3. I have to say--with 4 minutes of use, I'm impressed!

L


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

Just when I thought I couldn't be happier I placed my Kindle in sleep mode and discovered my first special offer... a $1 thriller. I bought a book I had on my wish list for $1 and then discovered the $5 off a $10 purchase so I went ahead and ordered the case with the built in light too for $5 off  .  Both of these I was going to purchase eventually anyways so I've saved $10 already.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am surprised no one has mentioned the fact that it gives you a bunch of languages to choose from as the language for your device. US English, UK English, Italian, Spanish, French, German and Portuguese!
> 
> L


I saw that on the tech specs page. . . I assume it does NOT translate the books but just puts the menu in whatever language you pick. Might there be different dictionaries depending on the language you choose? I believe the KTouch is the same. . . . .


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

wholesalestunna said:


> Just when I thought I couldn't be happier I placed my Kindle in sleep mode and discovered my first special offer... a $1 thriller. I bought a book I had on my wish list for $1 and then discovered the $5 off a $10 purchase so I went ahead and ordered the case with the built in light too for $5 off . Both of these I was going to purchase eventually anyways so I've saved $10 already.


How do you take advantage of the special offers? I am looking at the one right now for a mystery or thriller for $1.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Leslie said:


> How do you take advantage of the special offers? I am looking at the one right now for a mystery or thriller for $1.
> 
> L


Never mind! I just figured it out.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just ordered the cover and used the $5 discount special offer. 

One thing I noticed that was odd: the clock doesn't update itself when you turn the wireless on. It was showing 3:31 pm and I had to update it manually through the settings. Anyone else notice this?

L


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm loving my $79 kindle even more since my cover arrived! I ordered the Belkin one from Amazon and was curious how it held the device since it doesn't show pictures on the ordering page. I was bracing for the worst, but I was very pleased! I weighed the kindle in the cover and together they only weigh 9 ounces...half of what my k3 weighs in it's amazon lighted cover. It makes a huge difference, even though 9 oz. doesn't sound like a lot.










The inside is very nice...the black part feels like a crushed velvet (or along those lines). The purple strip on the side is like a pocket of sorts, and the closure is magnetic. You can fold the magnetic closure to the back while reading and it attaches itself and stays put. I used my $5 SO deal, so I am very pleased with this cover. I may not even invest in the Amazon lighted cover later.

(mods...I don't know how to resize my picture, but if you let me know I will gladly make it smaller!)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just received the cover.. It says it's deluxe Italian fabric, so it's not leather (but looks like it)

It says it's compatible with the Kindle, Kindle Touch, Nook Simple Touch, Kobo aTouch, Sony Reader Touch Edition, Sony Reader Pocket Edition and more.

It's held in place by black elastic strips, with a rubber/grippy material on the back of them. It holds the Kindle quite securely. There's a nice ledge on the left side to hold the cover comfortably. The interior is microfiber and there's a pocket on the left hand side. my only issue is that there's nothing to hold it closed. I got the red, but it isn't really red, it's a reddish brown.

Mine has a defect on one of the straps, so I'll be sending it back. I do like it so I'll probably get a replacement. Then again, I might check out the Belkin that KindleGirl just received.. It has a steep to close it and it looks like it's no bigger than the device.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I am planning on staying with my K3 as I am very happy with it.  However, I think this is a great e-reader and if I didn't already have one, I would get this.  I don't do anything but read on my Kindle so games, etc hold no appeal for me.  And I really like the uncluttered look.  

Nice to know that it is so light.  My wrists can start hurting after holding my iPad and sometimes even my Kindle and I am sure there are others out there that probably have the same problem.


----------



## Ames (Sep 21, 2011)

The paging buttons are way better on the K3.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Now I have two covers on order. LOL. I really like the looks of that purple one but I couldn't cancel the other one. Oh well, I'll have two to look at and I can decide which one I like best and return the other (or sell it here).

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ames said:


> The paging buttons are way better on the K3.


Not sure I agree. I am really loving this new little Kindle.

L


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I love mine. I had gotten it more to hold me over until the Touch and Fire came out, but I think it's an incredible reader in its own right.

I think Amazon will sell a ton of these, and not just to new owners or kids.


----------



## sams (Aug 26, 2010)

I just got mine  a couple hours ago. So far so good *knock on wood*

Also coming from the Sony reader I'm now remembering how much better the fonts on the Kindle are. Exp. the sans serif one. So dark and easy to read. 

Funny thing… I keep on going to press the screen when I want to select stuff. Oops. haha.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I found a beautiful cover for mine today.
> 
> Only $39.99 and it fits both Kindle and Kindle touch.
> 
> There's also a fire version.


That's GORGEOUS! Please let us know how it is and take pics of your Kindle in that cover if you can. I'm anxious to see how it looks "in real life."


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

CS said:


> That's GORGEOUS! Please let us know how it is and take pics of your Kindle in that cover if you can. I'm anxious to see how it looks "in real life."


It's on the first page of the thread (probably the last post on that page). Look for two kinda blurry pictures.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Here are pics of my new $79 Kindle. I am liking it more than I thought. I really thought no keyboard and no touch would make it cumbersome to navigate. But it isn't as bad as I thought. And it is tiny!



















This isn't a keeper. I will pass it on after a bit of playing with it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

my DD LOVES hers. She never wanted a Kindle at all until this came out, it arrived about 10am this morning, and she only put it down to go to work.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I haven't purchased a new Kindle myself, but I think Amazon has a BIG hit with this model! They _nailed_ the right price point!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I found a beautiful cover for mine today.
> 
> Only $39.99 and it fits both Kindle and Kindle touch.


Me thinks me wants one for me new fire. Any chance you can post a picture of the inside when you get it? I don't normally like corner straps but this cover looks good.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Ooohhh, that's a nice antique cover! Nice find! If I didn't already get mine and open it - I would have ordered that one!

I love this new Kindle. I called him Siegfried. He's very small. I never used the keyboard, so I'm not missing it at all. I like new extra customization features. I've spent all day reimporting books from amazon into Calibre (hate that we have to do that!) and am slowly uploading books into the Kindle. It hasn't updated to 4.1 on its own. Do I have to force it somehow or will it do it on its own. On my K3 I always did it manually for some reason.

I also love the special offers. These are my first experiences with them. I already claimed the $5 off and the $1 mystery/thriller. There were actually four books on that list I wanted, but I settled for "Every Man Dies Alone," which has been on my Kindle Tracker list for ages. You can't beat the $1 price (unless $0, of course.)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DYB said:


> Ooohhh, that's a nice antique cover! Nice find! If I didn't already get mine and open it - I would have ordered that one!
> 
> I love this new Kindle. I called him Siegfried. He's very small. I never used the keyboard, so I'm not missing it at all. I like new extra customization features. I've spent all day reimporting books from amazon into Calibre (hate that we have to do that!) and am slowly uploading books into the Kindle. It hasn't updated to 4.1 on its own. Do I have to force it somehow or will it do it on its own. On my K3 I always did it manually for some reason.
> 
> I also love the special offers. These are my first experiences with them. I already claimed the $5 off and the $1 mystery/thriller. There were actually four books on that list I wanted, but I settled for "Every Man Dies Alone," which has been on my Kindle Tracker list for ages. You can't beat the $1 price (unless $0, of course.)


The whole re-importing thing is the main reason I do "unspeakables". So much easier.

Since this 4.0.1 update is relatively minor, I don't think they've sent it out yet. You can do it manually if you don't like the way it refreshes, or if you're fine with it, go ahead and wait for it to get pushed out.

I LOVE the book for a buck offers. I always find something that was on my wish list. This time I got the new Richard Castle book. It was released 2 weeks ago for $14 and I got it yesterday for $1. Last month I got a $20 history book that I'd been eyeing for $1.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I LOVE the book for a buck offers. I always find something that was on my wish list. This time I got the new Richard Castle book. It was released 2 weeks ago for $14 and I got it yesterday for $1. Last month I got a $20 history book that I'd been eyeing for $1.


Question about that book: Do you need to have read the others (I haven't) and does it matter if you're up on the *current* season of the show? I love Castle but I stopped watching midway through Season 2 (I'll catch back up later).


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> The whole re-importing thing is the main reason I do "unspeakables". So much easier.
> 
> Since this 4.0.1 update is relatively minor, I don't think they've sent it out yet. You can do it manually if you don't like the way it refreshes, or if you're fine with it, go ahead and wait for it to get pushed out.
> 
> I LOVE the book for a buck offers. I always find something that was on my wish list. This time I got the new Richard Castle book. It was released 2 weeks ago for $14 and I got it yesterday for $1. Last month I got a $20 history book that I'd been eyeing for $1.


I just learned about unspeakables, except the ones that start with T and end with Z.  I guess no way around that.

Do they have these $1 deals often?

I'm not in love with the turn page buttons. They will take some time getting used to. They are a little too far back. But not too bad; it's just a matter of getting into the habit.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

CS said:


> Question about that book: Do you need to have read the others (I haven't) and does it matter if you're up on the *current* season of the show? I love Castle but I stopped watching midway through Season 2 (I'll catch back up later).


I think you could read them out of order and you don't need to watch the series. But it makes it more fun when you do.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DYB said:


> I just learned about unspeakables, except the ones that start with T and end with Z.  I guess no way around that.
> 
> Do they have these $1 deals often?
> 
> I'm not in love with the turn page buttons. They will take some time getting used to. They are a little too far back. But not too bad; it's just a matter of getting into the habit.


I think we've gotten 4-5 of the $1 deals. I'd have to go back and double check. We keep a complete list on the Facebook page I admin on. (there might be one here on KB, I'm just recently back after some time away).

As for the page buttons, have you tried rotating the screen and reading the Kindle upside down? I find I can reach the buttons better that way. (you can do that where you change the font size)


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I pulled the trigger this afternoon on the $79 kindle. I've been enabled!


----------



## NicoleSwan (Oct 2, 2011)

I've already got a K3 (keyboard), but I'm seriously thinking of getting the $79 edition as well.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't love my Kindle because I learned the frustration of loving inanimate objects when I was married but I certainly like my Kindle. I'm a compulsive reader. I have a Marware cover for my K3 and ordered another, different model, for my Kindle Basic. I considered the red Verso but they don't show a picture of inside and how the Kindle is secured. So, I went with Marware.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Toby said:


> I pulled the trigger this afternoon on the $79 kindle. I've been enabled!


It's quite an awesome little Kindle, so I don't think you'll be disappointed. I really didn't expect to like mine this much at all. I was just thinking since it was smaller and lighter it would be nice to carry in my purse, but I love it so much I even want to read on it instead of my K3 when I'm home. I was just going to try it out for a few weeks and see & thought maybe I'd have to send it back, but there is no way I'm returning this little baby!!


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm so tempted, and reading this thread isn't helping. At first I said I loved my K3 too much, but now I'm staring at the screen....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

racheldeet said:


> I'm so tempted, and reading this thread isn't helping. At first I said I loved my K3 too much, but now I'm staring at the screen....


It really depends on how you use your current Kindle. Personally, I don't think it's an upgrade from a K3. It has no audio controls, which means no text-to-speech, no mp3s, no audio books. (if you don't use those in the first place, it's no big deal). It also has a shorter battery life (about half) and holds less than half of the books as the K3 (about 1,400). The screen is identical (same resolution) and it generally has the same features as the K3. Also, if you're one to play games on your Kindle, not all games are compatible with this one.

All that being said, I do like the smaller form factor and the design. This is a great device for someone just getting an eReader that just wants to read. Or someone looking for a second eReader (maybe someone who doesn't have a special offers Kindle or a nook owner who wants to take advantage of the free and cheap Kindle books, and the awesome wireless library lending available to Kindle owners.. They have library lending, but it's a pain) I think this is also a very good Kindle to get for a child (provided you get a sturdy cover for it)

If you want the smaller form factor and don't mind a touch screen, I'd seriously consider getting the Touch.. That will be an upgrade from the K3 because of the new x-ray feature (great for studying) and it's only $20 more than this one and it has everything that you're used to the Kindle having.


----------



## macdonald79 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ames said:


> The paging buttons are way better on the K3.


How so? Can you elaborate?


----------



## macdonald79 (Jul 25, 2011)

Luvmy4brats said:


> It really depends on how you use your current Kindle. Personally, I don't think it's an upgrade from a K3. It has no audio controls, which means no text-to-speech, no mp3s, no audio books.


Good lord! I use all of those features all of the time. I think I'll be keeping my K3. Thanks for saving me 79 bucks.

*I don't understand why companies subtract valuable features every time they release an "upgrade."


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

macdonald79 said:


> Good lord! I use all of those features all of the time. I think I'll be keeping my K3. Thanks for saving me 79 bucks.
> 
> *I don't understand why companies subtract valuable features every time they release an "upgrade."


They subtracted those features so they could sell it for $79. The Kindle touch will still have those features, plus touch, which is an upgrade for the same money they charged for the K3.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I don't really consider this to be an upgrade either.  I think it is just an option for those who want an e-reader only and the $79 price point.  That is why I call it the Basic Kindle.  It offers the basics without the bells and whistles.  If Amazon had offered this in 2009 when I got my K2, I would have probably gone for it instead.  But I am very happy with my K3, so I will not be ordering a replacement any time soon.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

macdonald79 said:


> Good lord! I use all of those features all of the time. I think I'll be keeping my K3. Thanks for saving me 79 bucks.
> 
> *I don't understand why companies subtract valuable features every time they release an "upgrade."


It's not an upgrade. It's a base model, no frills eReader to get them into more people's hands. Some people don't want the extras, they just want to read books on it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Right now, this little Kindle is suiting me just fine. Of all the Kindles I have owned, I've used the web browser maybe twice. I've never checked email. I don't listen to music. I've tried the text-to-speech a time or two. I listen to audio books on my iPhone. For me, my Kindle is all about reading and that's it. If this was my very first Kindle, I'd be completely happy with it.

One thing I am realizing, however, is that I miss having a cover but that problem will be solved on Tuesday when two arrive. LOL.

L


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

I think it looks great and the cheaper they become the better for readers


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I like my basic Kindle a lot. If I wanted to surf the net, play games, listen to music, or do email I'd probably get the Touch. But, I just want to read books. That's why I have an ereader and not a tablet PC. I like the basic Kindle.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm going to have to learn to love it.  I had tried to cancel my order in favor of waiting for a Touch 3G, but after carefully pondering things, I think I'll be better off with a cheaper and slightly smaller Kindle than waiting for the Touch and hoping 3G browsing isn't disabled.  I'm confident enough of this that I ordered the "official" zipper sleeve for Wiggins (the name of my new Kindle) just now.  Of course, Wiggins isn't scheduled to be here till the 5th.  But I should have both Wiggins and the new cover for reading on the plane during my trip to Canada departing October 12.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

The $79 Kindle does take away some things:

- No physical keyboard: Not a big deal at all. The on-screen keyboard is miles better than I thought it would be. I was expecting a slow, clunky mess. It's actually nice and fast. I am beyond happy with this because it exceeded my expectations considerably. With that said, I rarely ever used the keyboard on my K1 as it was, so I was willing to take a chance that the $79 Kindle's on-screen keyboard would be an inefficient pain. Thankfully it's great.

- No speakers: That means no audiobooks, no text-to-speech, and no music. Not a loss for me since those aren't things I'd ever use anyway, but your mileage may vary.

- Less hard drive space: This depends on you personally. Of course I'd love more space (who wouldn't?), but with everything in the "cloud" now, it's not a major deal. If you're going from a K1 to this, browsing your books stored on Amazon's servers is lightning fast now.

- Less battery life: I still have to put this through its paces, but it seems you still get a fairly long time between charges (certainly better than K1 from what I've read) and it's not like I'm ever away from a charger for too long. It doesn't come with a plug though, so you'll have to buy one ($10) if you don't want to use your computer or other USB source to charge it.

- No 3G: This, again, depends on you. I was a major proponent of 3G even up until last year, but when I took a serious look at my own Kindle usage, I realized I rarely ever needed to buy a book outside the house.

- No Touchscreen: This is obvious, but I just thought I'd put it out there. I personally don't see why anyone would even want a touchscreen on their e-reader, but that's me. I just don't see the benefit of having your "book" constantly smudged with fingerprints and other marks. Plus, there are no buttons on the Touch model. That's a deal-breaker for me personally.

You'll have to figure out which model works best for you, but the $79 Kindle does everything I need it to do and I'm very happy with it so far. It's nice, light, and beyond sexy. The original K1 had its own quirky charm, but let's face it, it looks like a bad prop from an 1960s episode of Star Trek! The $79 Kindle is sleek, stylish, and just plain gorgeous. It's something something you'll want to display and show off.

Honestly, at this price, most people can afford to upgrade it every couple of years if they so choose. It was a no-brainer for me, especially coming from the K1, which I got at the "bargain" price of $310. (Thanks, Oprah!) At $79, Amazon has finally hit that magic mass market pricepoint, and I'm beyond thrilled. We've come a LONG way, baby!


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Over on the Amazon kindle boards, there's a rumor that you can't read unprotected mobi files (like from Gutenberg) on the miniKindle. Has anyone tried this and can see whether this is true or not?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

beccaprice said:


> Over on the Amazon kindle boards, there's a rumor that you can't read unprotected mobi files (like from Gutenberg) on the miniKindle. Has anyone tried this and can see whether this is true or not?


I have unprotected mobi files on mine. Not a problem to read them.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks. I didn't think Amazon was that Machiavellian, but one never knows.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I just received the cover.. It says it's deluxe Italian fabric, so it's not leather (but looks like it)
> 
> It says it's compatible with the Kindle, Kindle Touch, Nook Simple Touch, Kobo aTouch, Sony Reader Touch Edition, Sony Reader Pocket Edition and more.
> 
> It's held in place by black elastic strips, with a rubber/grippy material on the back of them. It holds the Kindle quite securely. There's a nice ledge on the left side to hold the cover comfortably. The interior is microfiber and there's a pocket on the left hand side. my only issue is that there's nothing to hold it closed. I got the red, but it isn't really red, it's a reddish brown.


I like the antique look and the straps. Will you be getting another one?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

beccaprice said:


> Over on the Amazon kindle boards, there's a rumor that you can't read unprotected mobi files (like from Gutenberg) on the miniKindle. Has anyone tried this and can see whether this is true or not?


I actually tried a Gutenberg book last night before I saw your question. I sent it to my @kindle.com e-mail address and it went through (via wi-fi) without a hitch.

In case you're wondering, the book was The Wonders of Pompeii by Marc Monnier.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

For those of you who have $79 Kindle, how do you find the button arrangement?  I like how on the K2 and K3 the home, back, menu buttons are in easy to reach positions, putting them in the middle seems like it might make it harder to navigate.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

CS said:


> The $79 Kindle does take away some things:
> 
> - No physical keyboard: Not a big deal at all. The on-screen keyboard is miles better than I thought it would be. I was expecting a slow, clunky mess. It's actually nice and fast. I am beyond happy with this because it exceeded my expectations considerably. With that said, I rarely ever used the keyboard on my K1 as it was, so I was willing to take a chance that the $79 Kindle's on-screen keyboard would be an inefficient pain. Thankfully it's great.
> 
> ...


For me, the on-screen keyboard is a major plus. I couldn't see the letters on the K3 keyboard before they faded.
No speakers. That's true. I did the text-to-speech once on my K3 and laughed about it. I've never "listened" to a book.

Less memory. That's true. The only books on my Kindle are those waiting to be read. Once they're read, they go to the Amazon archive. I suppose if I actually filled up my Kindle Basic it would be a great reason to quit buying books.

Less time on battery. Probably true but as long as it will last all day, that's enough for me.

NO 3G and no touch screen. Neither of those were "taken away" from me. I had no use for 3G so my Kindle3 didn't have it. And, my Kindle3 didn't have a touch screen. In fact, I avoided touching it. I avoid touching the Kindle Basic screen, too, especially if I'm eating potato chips while I read.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> For those of you who have $79 Kindle, how do you find the button arrangement? I like how on the K2 and K3 the home, back, menu buttons are in easy to reach positions, putting them in the middle seems like it might make it harder to navigate.


I have an issue seeing what is on them. So until I can remember which is which, it is gonna be difficult. While the onscreen keyboard was a pleasant surprise and much better than I thought it would be, the physical keys/buttons are a disappointment.

The page turn buttons are easier to get use to than the transition from K2 to K3. The K3 was very different from the K2 page turns. But his one (K4 is it?), the buttons are just smaller but still same basic function.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

There are only four buttons. I'm seventy-years old with memory problems and it took me probably an hour to figure them out. The five-way looks different so it's a no brainer. For some reason, I remember them from right to left, probably because the "Home" key is the one I use the most and it's on the right end of the row. The left end of the row has my second most used, the "back" button. The keyboard button, second from the left, will hardly ever get used and the "menu" button, second from the right, is my third most used button.

I can't really see the symbols either but that obviously means I couldn't see a damned thing on my K3 keyboard. I had a Nokey skin that helped a lot but it wore out. I won't be getting a new one until my sister visits Mexico in February.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a K3 Keyboard w SO and just bought the new $79 Kindle for DH.  After opening it, programming it for Wifi and messing around with it a bit I was very tempted to keep it for myself and give him my K3. HAHA

It's practically perfect in every way.  I should name it Mary Poppins.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tinytoy said:


> It's practically perfect in every way. I should name it Mary Poppins.


Yes! You should!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I caved... I have a feeling I'll love mine. I've been waiting for a Kindle with no keyboard for a long time. (Also didn't get special offers... Ads. Yuck.)

Shipping Soon status (whyyy?!), hopefully arrive tomorrow.

I'm naming it "Chibi"


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

My wife got a Kindle basic to replace her K2, and we both love it. Neither of us used the keyboards or audio on our old Kindles, so we won't miss those. Give us a screen and a next-page button, and we're set. 

I had a tough time deciding between the Touch and the basic model but finally decided on the Touch for the longer battery life. If they'd had identical batteries, I'd have picked the basic model in a heartbeat. It's unbelievably streamlined.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

akpak said:


> I'm naming it "Chibi"


Good name


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Also... We don't have a Kindle Watch thread this time out?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Tomorrow, mine arrives, thank goodness. I ordered on Sat., & today, I was already looking out the window & opening the front door, just in case.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Whee! Wiggins, my new $79 Kindle, is out for delivery, so I should be able to finish my current book on him tonight.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

*sob*

I ordered a Kindle Mini last night...free two day delivery, which was scheduled for Thursday, Oct 6.  Got a note in the order that since the Kindle was in stock in my area, I was getting a complimentary upgrade to one day shipping and that my Kindle would arrive.....Thursday, October 6.  The order still says "shipping soon...."  I'm jealous, THC!

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *sob*
> 
> I ordered a Kindle Mini last night...free two day delivery, which was scheduled for Thursday, Oct 6. Got a note in the order that since the Kindle was in stock in my area, I was getting a complimentary upgrade to one day shipping and that my Kindle would arrive.....Thursday, October 6. The order still says "shipping soon...." I'm jealous, THC!
> 
> Betsy


Bummer, Betsy! Wow...what an upgrade!  Gives you something to look forward to tomorrow! 

You will love your new Mini, THC! Enjoy finishing your book tonight!


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I have no excuse to get one, but I am tempted anyway. Sigh.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> my Kindle would arrive.....Thursday, October 6. The order still says "shipping soon...." I'm jealous, THC!


It's ok. Mine said that until 8pm the night before it was supposed to arrive (also overnight shipping). I'm sure it will arrive tomorrow right on time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, that's reassuring!!!  I've held off so long on getting another Kindle, I'm really hyper about this one...

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been reading on this one for nearly a week now. I just had to do some things on one of the BRATs Kimdles (a K3) and it felt so big in my hands! I can't imagine how tiny it must be to someone used to a K2 or DX... I really, really love the size. 

It seems my only issue is that I haven't gotten used to the power button. I keep trying to slide a switch. 


Betsy, I really think you're going to love it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, based on ten whole minutes of use, I do indeed love mine.  Wiggins is here, his box even fit into the narrow Post Office boxes in my apartment!  I fired him up, connected him to my wifi, and he was off to the races.  Downloaded three books so I'll have some good readin' material on him.

What I like about him is that one-handed reading is back!  I loved laying back on my recliner and reading one-handed with my original Kindle 2.  The tiny buttons on the Kindle 3 wouldn't let me do this, reading was a two-handed affair.  This really bothered me, and I still dislike it about Lomax, my K3.  The Kindle Mini (I like that name) is small enough that I can easily wrap my hands around it with thumb and middle finger each on a page turn button, and just twitch my finger to turn the page.  A sort of downward twitch is needed, not a squeeze like I'd expected from the pictures, but it appears eminently doable.  From brief experimentation, I may be able to arrange things so that one hand is on a page forward button, and one on the page back, but I'm not sure that will be viable to hold while I read for a couple of hours.  But that's okay, I don't "page back" that often most of the time!

Wiggins almost, but not quite, fits in my shirt pocket, and easily drops into my rear pants pocket. Though I wouldn't dream of actually carrying him there, one thoughtless plop in a chair, and it would be the end of Wiggins!  

The screen is sharp, contrasty, and clear, transitions are smooth, the screen is at least as good as that on Lomax (my K3).

The keyboard was tolerable to use for putting in my wifi password, and for typing the first letter of a title or author's name to jump ahead in the archive list.  I doubt I'll use the keyboard for more than that except on rare occasions, and it is fine for those limited uses.

The only thing I have to speak ill of is the special offers.  The ones right now are of no interest, bordering on lame.  I thought they might inaugurate us KSO Kindle Mini owners with some really hot dawg special offers like on the original KSO Kindle.

I will spend some quality time with Wiggins tonight, but I expect to be pleased.

Lomax?  Why are you standing on the ledge of the balcony, Lomax?  That's not safe, get off this instant! LOMAX!!!.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Talk Lomax down!!! That's scarey!


About a hour ago I got my shipping notice and "Scout" (from _To Kill a Mockingbird_, and yes it's ironic to name my K after a character from a book not likely to be on Kindle for many years) is officially on my account, complete with serial number...

UPS usually stops by the house around 3PM....so only 20 more hours....

Eleanor the K is looking forward to meeting her little sister...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Edit to add:  Woohoo!  My K is in Philadelphia!


I was a briefly confused by all these books appearing in my library:


Oxford Dictionary of English  Amazon Dictionary Account	October 5, 2011	

The New Oxford American Dictionary Amazon Dictionary Account	October 5, 2011	

Kindle User's Guide  Amazon	October 5, 2011	

Guía del usuario de Kindle Amazon	October 5, 2011	

Guia do Usuário do Kindle Amazon	October 5, 2011	

lo Zingarelli Vocabolario della Lingua Italiana  Amazon Dictionary Account	October 5, 2011	

Duden Deutsches Universalwörterbuch Amazon Dictionary Account	October 5, 2011	

Dictionnaire français de définitions Amazon Dictionary Account	October 5, 2011	

Kindle User's Guide Amazon	October 5, 2011	

Kindle-Benutzerhandbuch  Amazon	October 5, 2011	

Guide d'utilisation Kindle Amazon	October 5, 2011	

Manuale dell'utente del Kindle Amazon	October 5, 2011	

Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa Amazon Dictionary Account	October 5, 2011	

el Diccionario de la lengua española Amazon Dictionary Account	October 5, 2011


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Your new Kindle is multi-lingual, Betsy....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Interesting, I never checked my library before registering.  I assume most of those will go away when you choose a language.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL! I had the same thing with the dictionaries listings when I went to download some of my books to my kindle mini before it arrived from Manage My Kindle. Mine came yeasterday. Today, I took it out to read at work. I LOVE it. I also love to read it sans cover, but I'll need to have a light for it for reading in the car when it's dark. I really hate to add more weight to it. I
like the feel of the back of the kindle as well. I also noticed that the page turns were so fast that I clicked the next page button & it was there without me noticing it, like the previous older models. It was magic! The smaller size & weight makes it so much easier to hold.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can hardly wait...I've always had a cover on my K1, love my Oberon.  But I'm thinking of using the Kindle Mini without a cover, so I'll probably make a sleeve...trying to think it through to have it give enough protection for when I slip it in my purse.  One advantage is I usually have the iPad with me, too, so it provides some structural support...

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

You will love it, Betsey. I forgot to mention that I love the new power button. It's easier for me to press in a button than use my fingernail to slide & hold the switch briefly to turn on the kndle. Sometimes, on my KDXG, my fingernail would slip  & I would have to stay put to see if it worked, or if it was just the slower turning on of the kndle, like the slower page turns.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can hardly wait...I've always had a cover on my K1, love my Oberon. But I'm thinking of using the Kindle Mini without a cover, so I'll probably make a sleeve...trying to think it through to have it give enough protection for when I slip it in my purse.


I want to read mine nekkid, but I want a sleeve for storage, so I ordered the official Amazon sleeve for $29. It holds both the Touch and the Mini, so I assume it will be a teeny bit large for the Mini, but I can deal with that. My lime green one will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Scout the Kindle Mini sat in Philadelphia for 24 hours...now the tracking says delivery tomorrow...and we won't be home...*sob*

   

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That makes no sense.  It's not like there has been weather.  Maybe the tracking notification is behind. . . ..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's very weird...when I got up, I checked the tracking, it said "Delivery One Day, October 7th" and I clicked on "Details" and it definitely said
"Departed Philadelphia, delivery one day."

But I just rechecked and now it says "Springfield--Out for Delivery."  

Rollercoaster!!!

Came here to edit my post...

See-posting on KindleBoards DOES solve everything!

I thought Amazon and UPS had let me down...I was going to call Amazon and whine and be pitiful.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

I broke down and ordered. With a 30 day return period, I might as well try it out and see if the lack of a keyboard really gets to me. If it doesn't work out, I'll either return it, or pass it on to someone else. I know at least two people who would really love it, luckily!

(This is what happens when you've been broke for months and suddenly have a regular, reliable income. Money burns a hole in your pocket! )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You go, Rachel!  When is it going to get here?

Betsy


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Congrats Rachel!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats, Rachel! Betsy, keep us posted on Scout's arrival....

L


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

Does everyone think the screen on the K4 has as good a contrast as the one on the K3?  I've seen some people say that the background was darker and the print lighter, which is the only thing that's kept me from ordering one so far.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

clawdia said:


> Does everyone think the screen on the K4 has as good a contrast as the one on the K3? I've seen some people say that the background was darker and the print lighter, which is the only thing that's kept me from ordering one so far.


The screen on my K4 is the same as my K3. I don't see any difference at all.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> The screen on my K4 is the same as my K3. I don't see any difference at all.


Thanks - that's good to know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Scout, my Kindle Mini arrived on time about 3:15...here are pics:

























I'm very impressed...getting used to turning pages is going to take a little bit of use, but I don't think I'll have much trouble, it's just a big change from those big ol' buttons on the K1. I've been experimenting, and I can do it one handed, I just have to keep my thumb slightly on top of the key, not pushing it in from the side as I expected...

Only one book on it so far--the Help. The only dictionaries are two English ones, I have to check my account and see if all those foreign language ones disappeared.. 

The Special Offers on there are not exciting. If I'm not going to get anything I can actually use, I might eventually pony up the $30 do turn them off...

Finishing up my sleeve...pic later.

Betsy


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

I work at Best Buy and had a chance to look at one today (haven't had a shift in a week -- can't wait for the holiday season when I'll get more hours). It's adorable! Even though I know it is the same screen as the K3, when they're side by side the Mini Kindle seems to have darker text. It might be a trick of my eyes because of the different colored bezels, but it was very noticable.

I got to play with it and I definitely think I'll like it. I was worried the page turn buttons would be too goofy for me, but they're really pleasant! 

Edit: And I forgot to mention, my delivery date is Friday. :3 Yay!

Edit Edit: And by Friday I mean Saturday. D'oh.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I happened to have one of these laying around:
https://club.nintendo.com/rewards-category-details/a/18504.do

It fits the K4 a little snug at the sides, but will definitely tide me over until Oberons start rolling out. Thanks, Nintendo!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Mine was waiting at the front door when I got home today.   My beloved K3 is going to head out tomorrow to its new owner.  I love the size of the K4!! My purple Belkin cover should arrive tomorrow. YAY!! (I couldn't decide and by the time I ordered it, it was past the next-day delivery.)  I know I'll be getting the lighted cover for it.  I just didn't want to wait over a month for a cover.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

I received mine today and really like the smaller size compared to my K3. I never use the keyboard (other than setting up WiFi) so eliminating the keyboard is a big plus.  Thus far the only possible negative (other than I've yet to find someone who will buy my K3 - I told myself I could buy a new Kindle if I sold the K3, and I jumped the gun!) is that the screen seems a bit grayer than my K3.  Or maybe my K3 is brighter than most K3s.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I thought it was actually much easier to enter in the password with the online keyboard. We have a 64-character password for the wi-fi... mixed case with numbers. It was a NIGHTMARE to try to type it in with the regular keyboard on the K2 and K3.  This time I got it right in ONE try.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Holy moly, Kimberly!  What are you protecting on your network, LOL!                                                                

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

clawdia said:


> Does everyone think the screen on the K4 has as good a contrast as the one on the K3? I've seen some people say that the background was darker and the print lighter, which is the only thing that's kept me from ordering one so far.


I've only played with a K3 a handful of times, and it looks great, but I'm also very impressed with the K4. The contrast is amazing IMO. I haven't had any issues with anything being too dark or too light.

Edit: Oops... Accidentally responded to a post from the first page thinking it was the current page... Oh well, hopefully this'll still help someone out.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

CS said:


> I've only played with a K3 a handful of times, and it looks great, but I'm also very impressed with the K4. The contrast is amazing IMO. I haven't had any issues with anything being too dark or too light.
> 
> Edit: Oops... Accidentally responded to a post from the first page thinking it was the current page... Oh well, hopefully this'll still help someone out.


I think this was discussed previously, but for me the screens on my K3 and "Mini" are identical, or possibly the Mini has a teeny advantage. When judging this, be sure the font settings on both Kindles to be compared are the same.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

clawdia said:


> Does everyone think the screen on the K4 has as good a contrast as the one on the K3? I've seen some people say that the background was darker and the print lighter, which is the only thing that's kept me from ordering one so far.


I thought it looked a hair darker, but I think the graphite colored bezel of my K3 might make the page seem a little brighter. I don't know if these will help or not. Side by side with equal light. Look the same to me.


----------



## dihao (Oct 7, 2011)

yes ，i really like it


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

derek alvah said:


> I thought it looked a hair darker, but I think the graphite colored bezel of my K3 might make the page seem a little brighter. I don't know if these will help or not. Side by side with equal light. Look the same to me.


Looks the same to me!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

My new Kindle at work while waiting on my plane. It fits right in a clip on the little golf cart...


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

I got mine a day early! Yay!

I love the SO screensavers, they headphones one is particularly gorgeous. But...and this is just an early assessment, I've only spent about an hour sitting and reading on it...it's a little too small for me. I want to love it, but I'm not sure where to put my fingers and I keep accidentally pressing my thumb to the bottom of the page. Sad face!

I'm going to give it a few more days of use, setting the K3 aside to see what it'd be like to have this as my only one, and then make a decision. But it might be going to someone else, it looks like.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree that it almost feels too small. I figure that is going to be fixed by the acquisition of an Oberon case to hold it..


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Holy moly, Kimberly! What are you protecting on your network, LOL!


I KNOW! Tell me about it. My hubby is more of an uber-geek than me. At least we shouldn't have to worry about our server being hacked.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

After supper tonight, I told my hubby that I sold my K3 and bought one of the new Kindles. He asked me which one I got and was surprised that I went with the $79 model. "What?! You didn't go for the fancy one?"  I briefly thought, "Shoot, I should have gone for the Fire." but then I remembered that I ONLY read books on the Kindle, and I love everything about the K4.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I read both my K3 & K4 tonight & i still feel after a few days of reading on the K4 mini kindle, that the mini has darker letters. Whether it does or not, it is easier to read. Also, afer reading on the mini & then reading on my K3, I noticed the black blink refresh. On mini, it's gone. I must have gotten used to it, since it didn't bother me. Now that I notice it, I like the mini. better for reading. The pages change faster on the mini. i don't know how Amazon does it. It's incredible. Except for not having TTS, & other things, this is 1 incredible Kindle.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I got my $79 "Baby Kindle" yesterday.  So far I'm liking it very much, but I think I'll like it even better when I get a cover (waiting for the lighted Amazon covers to be available).  The page turn buttons are taking a bit of getting used to, but I'm coming from a K2, which in comparison has absolutely huge page turn buttons.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> After supper tonight, I told my hubby that I sold my K3 and bought one of the new Kindles. He asked me which one I got and was surprised that I went with the $79 model. "What?! You didn't go for the fancy one?" I briefly thought, "Shoot, I should have gone for the Fire." .......


It's not too late !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pawz4me said:


> I got my $79 "Baby Kindle" yesterday. So far I'm liking it very much, but I think I'll like it even better when I get a cover (waiting for the lighted Amazon covers to be available). The page turn buttons are taking a bit of getting used to, but I'm coming from a K2, which in comparison has absolutely huge page turn buttons.


If you think the K2 has huge buttons, you should be coming from a K1, like me... . I'm having the same problem. But practice will help, it's why I'm reading as much as I can.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> It's not too late !!


Ha!! Yeah, that's true. I've got more than enough of gadgets here like my widescreen laptop, a netbook, and my Android phone. (I had the 4th generation iPod Touch, but sold that after I got my Android phone.) I have to work very hard to NOT be a pack rat, so I try to sell any extra gadgets. My netbook was one of those special ones that Best Buy had for $179. Hubby added another 2 GB of RAM and put Windows 7 on it. That's my "travel" companion instead of lugging around my laptop, which lives in the living room.

But I won't say "never". Although I would rather get the one that will be released in 2012 as it sounds like that one might be the one to hold out for. And... I'm asking for Amazon gift cards for Christmas.


----------



## ArtMayo (Sep 13, 2011)

Just ordered mine in the UK so that I can check out my eBook formatting on it (I do everything I can to replicate the elegance of a traditional printed page, and am paranoid it will mangle my use of custom chapter headings etc).

I'm certainly hoping to love it -- this thread has been great at avoiding hype and sharing some of the solid joys it offers. 3 to 5 days till despatch is the only thing that's bad so far!


----------



## dggass (Apr 3, 2011)

This is my first, until my daughter bought me one, I was reading ebooks off of the Kindle App on the laptop.  Big difference between this and lugging the laptop just to read  

I'll admit, when it comes to tech things, I'm not one to read directions first. So it took a little while to figure out how to turn a page (which I did by accident when I started seeing pages "flip".  Now I'm just kicking myself for not getting one earlier.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

dggass said:


> Now I'm just kicking myself for not getting one earlier.


At least you are in the club now. Welcome!

L


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

just picked one up at Best Buy as I had 20 bucks in coupons & I really like this thing, keyboard is a snap & the buttons tho a bit small seem good & I'll adjust, charging it up now. Also have a touch ordered & I was going to keep my k3 but I think my wife will get it & she'll give her k2 to my daughter, gotta share the kindles...


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

What is the process to search within a book on the mini K? I have a K2 and it is so easy to just start typing and then search.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> What is the process to search within a book on the mini K? I have a K2 and it is so easy to just start typing and then search.


Push the keyboard key and the little search box pops up.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I am very smitten with my Kindi (nickname for my Baby K lol).  I love how small it is and how easy it is to hold.  I am carrying it in a Vera Bradley paperback cover that I had.  The page turn buttons are fine, I haven't had any problems there, and the keyboard has been easy to navigate.  It seems to go faster with that than the physical keyboard on my K3.  I am still getting a Fire, but I love my Kindi so much I cancelled my order for the K Touch.  One deciding factor was that my Triple Town game transferred to the new K and I am not sure when/if it will be compatible to the touch K. That is my favorite thing to do with my Kindle if I am not reading.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Bump for someone's questions


----------



## KndlShell (May 13, 2011)

My husband just got the mini K (his first Kindle) a few days ago and he loves it.  He likes the page turn buttons, and had no problems using the on screen keyboard - says it's not bad to use at all.  I played with it a bit too, and compared it to my K3.  And I love it as well.  I can't believe how light it is (and I had had the same thoughts when I first got my K3 and this is even lighter than that).  I was able to hold the mini K and use the page turn buttons comfortably.  And while I find it slightly easier to turn the pages on my K3, I think that's because my K3 is always in a case - my husband isn't using a case.  I compared the two screens side by side, and they looked pretty much the same to me.  Maybe very slightly darker on the mini-K, but I think that may just be because of the bezel color differences.  There's an optical illusion I've seen, where you look at two different white boxes on top of different color backgrounds.  One of them looks brighter, but they are really the same brightness - it's the background that makes them look different - I think the same thing could be happening on the kindles.


----------



## italygrl1 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just got this the day before yesterday and i absolutely love it...The size is perfect.I had originally got the kobo and i promptly took it bad..I dont see quality in that one at all,It stopped adding books the 2nd day i had it and then when the books did add they were under all different names.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I should have stayed off this thread; I wasn't even planning on a new Kindle.
I thought I was perfectly happy with my K3 while waiting for the Touch and Fire to arrive, but NO!
After reading about how light and small and wonderful this one is, I thought about how nice it would be to carry around, and before I knew it, my finger was pressing the 2 day delivery button.
My new Kindle should arrive tomorrow and I can hardly wait!!!

I almost didn't get one, though, because I read on this or another thread here how it only has a 4 star rating; 
have you looked at those reviews?
Almost everyone who actually has a new Kindle has given it 5 stars; almost every one of the 1 star reviews are for complaints about the Kindle not being carried in their country or a complaint about another Kindle model.  Frustrating!


----------



## TerryS (Mar 29, 2011)

After saying he would never get an ereader, the price point was too much to resist for a friend of mine. Now, he's loving it. If not for the fact I want a fire, I might go out and get one.


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> I should have stayed off this thread; I wasn't even planning on a new Kindle.
> I thought I was perfectly happy with my K3 while waiting for the Touch and Fire to arrive, but NO!
> After reading about how light and small and wonderful this one is, I thought about how nice it would be to carry around, and before I knew it, my finger was pressing the 2 day delivery button.


This is me except I was perfectly happy with my K2 while waiting for the Touch. I keep trying to justify the baby Kindle to myself by saying I'll give it my DS but who am I kidding, I'll probably keep it!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep, happened to me as well. Got mine last Tues. We should call this the enabling thread. Read this & the next thing you know, you are at Amazon buying it.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Push the keyboard key and the little search box pops up.


Thanks! Does this model have the new x-ray search?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Kindle Basic/Mini/4/whatever doesn't have the X-Ray feature. My understanding is that is only on the Touch so far.


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

wholesalestunna said:


> Just got my $79 kindle. I love the weight/feel of this thing. I can see how some people would have a hard time with the page turn buttons, but I like them and have no issues. It's necessary that they're like that to keep the device so stream lined.


Can you tell me what the issue is with the page turn buttons on the $79 kindle? 
I have a K3, but loaned it to my husband, and might not get it back! (he 'used' to say.... "I have to have an actual BOOK in my hands! I don't want an ereader'. 
Well, finally got him to try it (refused to buy a hard back book when I had the same thing on my Kindle!!) and now he looks like he's settling in with the thing! 

So many choices now. I was just going to get the $79, but if the page turn buttons are strange, maybe I should just get one like what I'm familiar with (think it's $99).

Thanks,
Rene


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Rene, I think the page turn buttons are absolutely fine. They're small--narrow, actually--but I don't have any problem pressing them. In fact, I kind of like them better than the buttons on the K3.

My poor abandoned K3. Two weeks ago it was my favorite Kindle. Now it's just sitting there on the shelf...probably the battery has run down and everything. LOL.

L


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just received the basic kindle this afternoon.  It will be a birthday gift for a friend, but I like this one a lot and may end up buying one for myself.  The page turn buttons are on the sides and so much better than I'd expected.    I saw one in Staples yesterday and was amazed at the small size.  Couldn't play with that one -- there was just one and a customer was using it and talking to sales person (and I was in a hurry at the end of lunch hour).

I'm charging this now and cannot connect to Wi-Fi in the office (we're all on Citrix and the list of networks on the K are all private and locked.)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Just to give you an idea of the size difference between the K3 and the K4... The K3 is in the Amazon Lighted cover, the K4 is in a Belkin Folio


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Just to give you an idea of the size difference between the K3 and the K4... The K3 is in the Amazon Lighted cover, the K4 is in a Belkin Folio


That's the cover I had for my beloved K3... and what I have for my K4!  I sure wish there were more colors for the lighted cover for the K4. (Or that the lighted cover in purple would be the same shade as the Belkin cover.) Who knows though, maybe the Amazon purple looks better in person.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Okay, Okay...you guys have enabled me. Just sold my K2 on Amazon so I can get a Baby Kindle. I checked one out at Best Buy...I love the size of it! It would go great in my purse, it won't be as bulky as the K2. Plus, I still have my K3 which I keep at home. And the Kindle Fire on pre-order...


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

I have the K3 Wi-Fi & 3G and my wife has been test driving my old K1.  Turns out she loves it.  Especially being able to prop it up on the exercise machines in the gym.
I ordered her the K4-NT and it arrived yesterday.  Copied and pasted her books from the K1 document file to the K4 document file.  No problems.  Did a few collections and I was totally shocked at how quick and easy the on-screen keyboard made the process.  
Oddly the Belkin Verve cover is still "Shipping Soon", even though they are showing in-stock.  I was hoping it would arrive at the same time as the reader.   
So this morning I ordered my own K4-NT.  
Amazon has me hooked.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KayakerNC said:


> I have the K3 Wi-Fi & 3G and my wife has been test driving my old K1. Turns out she loves it. Especially being able to prop it up on the exercise machines in the gym.
> I ordered her the K4-NT and it arrived yesterday. Copied and pasted her books from the K1 document file to the K4 document file. No problems. Did a few collections and I was totally shocked at how quick and easy the on-screen keyboard made the process.
> Oddly the Belkin Verve cover is still "Shipping Soon", even though they are showing in-stock. I was hoping it would arrive at the same time as the reader.
> So this morning I ordered my own K4-NT.
> Amazon has me hooked.


If the books are from Amazon that you copied and pasted from her K1 to her K4, they're not going to open. Books are tied to the device they are downloaded for. You'll need to redownload them from the archives.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> If the books are from Amazon that you copied and pasted from her K1 to her K4, they're not going to open. Books are tied to the device they are downloaded for. You'll need to redownload them from the archives.


I had connected it to my computer for the initial charging, followed a few simple instructions, and the archives were automatically and immediately on the K4.
The Copy and Pasted books were mostly from Smashwords and a few other sources.
All in all, very quick and very easy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KayakerNC said:


> I had connected it to my computer for the initial charging, followed a few simple instructions, and the archives were automatically and immediately on the K4.
> The Copy and Pasted books were mostly from Smashwords and a few other sources.
> All in all, very quick and very easy.


That's good to hear. I didn't want you to be upset when she tried to open a book and it wouldn't open. Books from other sources open just fine when copied. It's just the Amazon ones.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Yesterday I took Wiggins, my new Kindle in to work to show our lawyer.  She had been intrigued by my K2 two years ago, but not enough to shell out for one. 

I pulled Wiggins out and prepared to make my spiel, but she just stopped me while openly boggling at the small size and said, "Never mind, if that is $79 I am getting one tonight."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My friend Gail's is arriving on Friday.  The price finally came down enough for her...

Betsy


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

I sold my K3 on eBay the other night, along with both covers for it.

It took a while, but after a week of using the K4 as my only reader and realizing that my favorite case (I got it off Etsy, and it is adorable) has a pocket large enough to act as a sleeve for the new baby until I can add some ribbons to hold it on, I was sold.

The best part? It sits nicely on my teeny tiny bedside table, and I've gotten into the habit of sitting in bed and reading until my alarm goes off in the morning. I've never before been glad that the puppy gets me up at the crack of dawn and I can't fall back asleep!

I got one for my sister for her birthday as well, and she loves it.


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm (im)patiently waiting for mine to be delivered today.  Its out for delivery now and usually Lasership is here by now but not yet today....


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

racheldeet said:


> I sold my K3 on eBay the other night, along with both covers for it.
> 
> It took a while, but after a week of using the K4 as my only reader and realizing that my favorite case (I got it off Etsy, and it is adorable) has a pocket large enough to act as a sleeve for the new baby until I can add some ribbons to hold it on, I was sold.
> 
> ...


I just sold my K2 on Amazon Marketplace this morning, and went ahead and ordered the K4 (Mini Kindle), along with the purple Belkin cover. I thought about paying the extra $4 for next-day delivery but decided I can wait the extra day for it. I may have to take off from work early on Friday! 

I pre-ordered the Kindle Fire on the same day it was announced. Now I'm debating on whether I should sell my K3 for it. I can keep the KFire at home by my bed (where the K3 is now) and the mini-Kindle will stay in my purse. I'm thinking there may not be any need for me to have the K3 anymore...


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

Its here! I can't believe how tiny it is compared to my K2.  It also seems much faster.  It will definitely be much nicer carrying this Kindle around compared to its big sister the K2.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Abby said:


> Its here! I can't believe how tiny it is compared to my K2. It also seems much faster. It will definitely be much nicer carrying this Kindle around compared to its big sister the K2.


Hey Abby, did you keep your K2 as well?


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

teralpar said:


> Hey Abby, did you keep your K2 as well?


I still have it. Contemplating giving it to my son to use (I've already sold my mom and mother-in-law on the benefits of a Kindle). I also have the Touch on order.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> That's good to hear. I didn't want you to be upset when she tried to open a book and it wouldn't open. Books from other sources open just fine when copied. It's just the Amazon ones.


Wife: I don't know what happened, but I can't open this book.
Me: Don't worry dear, I'll fix it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got to play with Betsy's new Kindle today at lunch. It is a _sweet_ little device. . . . . I'm still debating . . . . . will probably wait until I get my Fire to decide. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, go on!  You know you want one....I'll make you a sleeve for it...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, go on! You know you want one....I'll make you a sleeve for it...
> 
> Betsy


 . . . Betsy made herself a really nice sleeve. . . .I bet she'll put pictures in Accessories if asked.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I already did a few days ago:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,87076.0.html

Betsy


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I got mine yesterday and I absolutely love it.  

I'll still keep my K3, but I especially love this for its portability.  I don't think I'll get a case for this one, maybe just have Patricia make a small bag for it.  It's perfect to just pop in my purse or pocket for taking on errands around town.

I can hardly believe how great it is for only $79.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> I can hardly believe how great it is for only $79.


I totally agree! I don't even notice the little ad on the home screen. And the screensaver? I don't mind that either. I miss my personalized screensaver, but I'll survive.  I just picked up a nice little booklight - the Mighty Bright TravelFlex. It's small but definitely bright enough to light up the screen - and only takes one AAA battery. It works great with the Belkin case. (I'm contemplating cancelling the lighted cover that I pre-ordered - it's THAT good.)


----------



## leathco (Jul 31, 2010)

I love the size.  Wish it had 4 or 8 gigs of storage though...but hard to beat the price.

Now amazon hurry up and get the lighted case for this out!

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have a problem with the little banner on the home page, I hardly notice that.  I'm not all that enthralled with the SO screensavers, and so far haven't found an SO that wouldn't cost me more than it would save me...that is, I would have to spend money I wasn't planning on spending to have it benefit me.  I'll give it to the end of the year, and I just may pony up the $30 to have my old screensavers back.  I actually liked them.

But I do love the device, and it's fun to try out some of the features that weren't available to me with my K1.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy, the screensavers on this K4 are different than have been on previous Kindles. Not a dead author to be seen. It's pencils, pens, paper, typeset, that sort of thing... They all seem rather dark.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, that would be better than the picture with the VISA card that keeps showing up.... 

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

When I went into the K4 last night, it had a delightful screensaver picture of a dog.  It was a local special offer for a dog grooming place.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> When I went into the K4 last night, it had a delightful screensaver picture of a dog. It was a local special offer for a dog grooming place.


How do you get local special offers? This is the first I've heard of that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

First for me too...off to check Scout.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon has a 'groupon' like thing called "amazon local".  I get the emails.  It's not in all areas but it is in the Greater DC area. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I get those too, but have never heard of them coming on the Special Offers Kindles.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It passed by my consciousness in some thread around here a while back. . .don't recall just where though. . . . .


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

since the pages do not refresh till the 6th , has anyone noticed some slight ghosting till the refresh?...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

larryb52 said:


> since the pages do not refresh till the 6th , has anyone noticed some slight ghosting till the refresh?...


I have not...have you?

Betsy


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

yes very slight ...don't see it at home but here with the bright lights at work you can see where the words were from the page before. I might call CS...


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

talked to CS there is a software update to change it to refreshing it to every page or you can select the option to leave it at a refresh at every 6th page here is the link for anyone interested. I will probably leave it as is I like the faster page turns & it is very faint but is nice to have as an option. I do not know what effect it would have on battery life...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=help_search_1-3?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200774090&qid=1318508461&sr=1-3


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, go on! You know you want one....I'll make you a sleeve for it...


If otherwise tempted to get the little guy this offer would easily tip the decision matrix.

Go for it.


----------



## klep88 (Mar 31, 2010)

I LOVE my $79 kindle.  So light and easy to read with, even better for me than my k3. But, being the gadget hound that I am, I have preordered a kindle touch to see which I like better. Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

I love it. Got one recently for my sister and she can't get enough of it. Glad I got it for her too because she's been wanting a kindle for a while now but just didn't bother getting one. Now she doesn't have to.


----------



## ArtMayo (Sep 13, 2011)

Just got mine - and I love it to pieces!

Truth be told, it feels like the first Kindle truly ready for release. I didn't get on well with the K3 (and have done 99% of my Kindling heretofore on iPad and Android). It just felt too retro - like a gadget transported from the past; the 1970s' vision of the future.

This is so very sleek, and svelte, and smart. It's wonderful. I don't miss the keyboard at all (though, as an avid annotator, I can imagine I may do in future - but for navigation it's simply great). It's lightweight, gorgeous to behold, beautifully easy to use. The thinner bezel (if that's the word I want?) around the edge does wonders. I had bought it to tide me over till the Touch releases in the UK (goodness knows when). But actually, I'm such a fan of the navigation, and the unsmudged screen, that I'm probably not going to bother with the Touch now.

The only thing to spoil it all is that filthy HarperCollins and their filthy DRM on my copy of Lord of the Rings has kicked in as it's my fifth or sixth Kindle device, and I've got to de-register one of my accounts in order to transfer it. Gah!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You should just be able to delete it from one of the prior devices to free up the license...or so I've been led to believe.  Let us know.

Betsy


----------



## ArtMayo (Sep 13, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You should just be able to delete it from one of the prior devices to free up the license...or so I've been led to believe. Let us know.
> 
> Betsy


Unfortunately the Kindle has ceased to connect to my Wi-Fi network, so I've been able to try the first half of this experiment! So, some wrangling first with the BT box ... and then hopefully I can carry on reading.

On the ghosting issue which people have mentioned - yes, it definitely does happen, but it varies in how noticeable it is. Smaller font settings seem to make it more obvious, and once or twice it's been quite bad on the penultimate turn before refreshing (especially if any of that page is blank). But you have to strain to notice it. It doesn't bother me. 99% of the time you cannot see it.

Got to say, I love the new Kindle screensavers. Much better than the old ones - far more neutral and stylish.

Does anyone know how to hack our own ones on there, though? The same process as the K3?


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Just got my Mini Kindle today, and I love it! It's sleek, practically weightless and fits nicely into my handbag. Reminds me of a big wallet. It makes my K3 look outdated! 

The only small complaint I have--and I'm sure I'll get used to it in time--is the 5-way controller placed in the middle. I'm so used to the controllers (on both the K2 & K3) being on the right-hand side.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I know the mini k has not been out long but has anyone had it and used it to the point where they have a feel for battery life. I know its not rated as long as the touch, just curious what everyone has seen so far , thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I used mine for the first week, with WiFi on all the time, reading a lot and downloading books that needed to be indexed, and playing games, and by the seventh day I decided the battery need to be charged. I'm pretty happy with that. On my K1, I kept the 3G off except when I wanted to download books. I probably will do the same (eventually) with the K-Mini.

Betsy


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I used mine for the first week, with WiFi on all the time, reading a lot and downloading books that needed to be indexed, and playing games, and by the seventh day I decided the battery need to be charged. I'm pretty happy with that. On my K1, I kept the 3G off except when I wanted to download books. I probably will do the same (eventually) with the K-Mini.
> 
> Betsy


thanks , that sounds very good, I was hoping to get 2 weeks with the wifi off , I read about 90 minutes a day , give or take (depends on the work load at work-& what chores my wife gives me  thanks again...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think that should be very doable.  Amazon claims the battery will last a month with WiFi off and a half hour of reading a day (   ).

Betsy


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Alright, I did it.  I bought the little Kindle.  I got it to loan out books but I used it all weekend.  This thing is sweet.  I was using my DX before it arrived.  Next to that, it's almost nonexistent. If I didn't use 3G so much I would be tempted to make this my primary book over my K Keyboard.


----------



## ArtMayo (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, I had a wonderful weekend reading on it. The contrast is much improved over the K3 - I like having it on a relatively small font setting, to get as close as possible to how books might be typeset, and on the K3 there's a little bit of blurriness that creeps in. Not so on the Baby K.

I'm just anxious to get hold of one of the lighted covers. Out of stock on Amazon UK and US, with no ETA.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am in a hotel where they require you to sign in every time you want to use the wireless so the onscreen keyboard on my little K is getting a workout.   It works great and I can navigate easily. However, this has also made me realize how much I like the ease and convenience of the 3G on my K3. Wifi only is a drawback for me.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie, I had the same experience for the weekend that I was in a hotel.  I hear you about the keyboard!  I decided I didn't need wireless for the weekend, so I just turned it off.  I had enough books to get through the weekend.  And if I had needed more, I would have downloaded several at once so I wouldn't have to hassle with repeated logins.  It was bad enough doing it with the iPad. One of the reasons I want to keep the K1 is for the 3G.  

As contrast, I was coming to post about how much I'm enjoying the WiFi here at home (my K1 of course does not have the WiFi). I've been leaving the WiFi on all the time, not so worried about the battery life while I'm at home, and it lasted a week without charging.  

Synching between devices was always a little spotty with my 3G K1 (my experience only, yours may be different).  It was hardly seamless.  So, I've been reading Game of Thrones.  At night, I've been reading on my iPad so I don't need a light.  I'm reading Game of Thrones with my new K-Mini "Scout" and haven't wanted to mess with synching or looking up what location I was at, so I've been using my Mighty Bright, which I don't really like that much--too much glare if I don't have it positioned exactly right.  Last night I decided I couldn't cope with the light, picked up the iPad, downloaded the book, opened it up and it was EXACTLY where I had left off.  Read a bit, fell asleep.

This morning, I picked up Scout, opened it up and it asked if I wanted to go to the new farthest location!  So cool.  Love it!    

Betsy


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

I was happy when I seen this new kindle but I am the person who lets other test drive it first and I wait for recommendations. I am glad to hear all the positive raves for the new kindle. I know I will love it. I am super excited  and I am totally loving the price. I love deals of any sort. ****Also I have a question if anyone knows the answer, up to now I have only used the Kindle for PC so I excited to own a kindle. My question is however, for all the eBooks I read on the Kindle for PC are they transferable to a portable kindle or will I have to buy the books again if I wish to read them on a portable kindle. Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You will be able to read any of the books you are reading on Kindle for PC on your new Kindle without re-buying them.  You will have to re-download them to the new Kindle either through using the Archives on your new K, or through Manage Your Kindle on your Amazon account to send the book to the new Kindle.

Books are downloaded for a specific device.

Betsy


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey all! 

I'm just wondering with the $79 Kindle, does it have Whispersync like my K2 does? Or would I have to get one of the more expensive Kindles for that? Finally thinking of upgrading since I still never figured out how to remove the jailbreak on my K2  I do have wireless at home but not at work and don't want to spend time searchin for a wireless signal if I wanna download a book on the go... I'm so used to my Whispersync, I got spoiled LOL! Just trying to weigh my options..thanks all!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sunfiregirl--

Whispersync and Whispernet are two different things--I think you're talking about Whispernet?  The ability to download books where there is no WiFi connection?  No, the Kindle Mini ($79) only has WiFi.  (Whispersync is the ability to have your books and notes synched across devices, so that you can pick up reading on one device where you left off on another, etc.)  The $79 Kindle does have Whispersync.

I'm keeping my old 3G K1 for just that reason (in addition to my Kindle Mini.)

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> sunfiregirl--
> 
> Whispersync and Whispernet are two different things--I think you're talking about Whispernet? The ability to download books where there is no WiFi connection? No, the Kindle Mini ($79) only has WiFi. (Whispersync is the ability to have your books and notes synched across devices, so that you can pick up reading on one device where you left off on another, etc.) The $79 Kindle does have Whispersync.
> 
> ...


Thank you Betsy!! That was exactly what I was looking for  I guess I keep my old K2 and just upgrade to a different Kindle that has the 3G...or maybe the Fire, though with the amount of ppl that already pre-ordered it, I expect I'll get it around 2014 LOL!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sunfiregirl said:


> Thank you Betsy!! That was exactly what I was looking for  I guess I keep my old K2 and just upgrade to a different Kindle that has the 3G...or maybe the Fire, though with the amount of ppl that already pre-ordered it, I expect I'll get it around 2014 LOL!!!


The Fire does not have 3G, you know. And despite rumors, there's no guarantee that it a future Fire will have free 3G.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The Fire does not have 3G, you know. And despite rumors, there's no guarantee that it a future Fire will have free 3G.
> 
> Betsy


In fact I'd be flabbergasted if it did! It might have 3G but if it does there would almost certainly be a contract -- whether via Amazon or directly with a wireless carrier.

No guarantee when a future Fire would be released either. . . . .


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Bought my own baby kindle today in Staples.  Was tempted to keep the one I bought for my friend for her 60th birthday.  Staples only had the Belkin case in pink, which looks orange to me.  I wanted it in black.  So I didn't buy a cover, and I put it into an Oberon meant for the small journal, with Velcro.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

The baby arrived a day early!!!  Whoooooooooopeeee!!!  It IS a cutie, isn't it?  I can't believe something this small is still a Kindle.  So far I'm in ♥!  I also bought the zippered sleeve and it will be the perfect place to stash the Baby before putting into my purse.  

I'm not having any trouble with the page buttons.  They are small but then so are my hands.  I can see the keyboard being a bit of a pain if I used it much but I don't.  Everything else is just plain ol' COOL!!  The screen/words do appear to be slightly different in color from the K3, a bit softer, I guess would be the best word but it isn't difficult to read (thank goodness no K2 contrast issues) and I have turrible eyes.  

Signed,
Vicki in love with the baby


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats to Vicki and Marti on their new Kindles!

Enjoy!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I enjoyed reading my new baby kindle in a park during lunch time today.  I think the page turns are faster than my K3, but I haven't put the new software update on it yet.  I didn't have any ghosting problems.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't added the new software either as I don't have any problems with the page changes and I'm not actually sure what the benefit is...I supposed I should go reread the posts about it, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks, Betsy.  I can see the K3 getting pushed aside.  For some time now, I've preferred to read my Kindle naked but I carried it in my purse to work, etc. so I would always have it.  Hated putting it in the case (Amazon non-lighted), come home, take it out of the case, repeat the next morning.  So this little guy is gonna be amazing for me.  Put it in the sleeve and go.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I put the software update on the kindle I'm giving away.  It gives the option of changing the page refreshes, but I didn't read on it long enough to see the difference.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I tried out the K4 at Best Buy, and I'm pretty impressed with it. Much lighter than the K3. If I talk my wife into getting a Kindle, I might get her that one. Unless of course we get the Angry Birds Device Fire.


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

I just picked one up at Walmart and I really like it.  It's so lightweight.  Unfortunately, my nine year old just got home and took it right out of my hands.  I guess that could be looked at as fortunate though.  I'm so happy he's reader!  I may be getting another one for me because I'm not sure if I'll be getting that one back.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Nickinev said:


> Unfortunately, my nine year old just got home and took it right out of my hands. I guess that could be looked at as fortunate though. I'm so happy he's reader!


Yes. This is a great happy problem to have.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Nickinev said:


> I just picked one up at Walmart and I really like it. It's so lightweight. Unfortunately, my nine year old just got home and took it right out of my hands. I guess that could be looked at as fortunate though. I'm so happy he's reader! I may be getting another one for me because I'm not sure if I'll be getting that one back.


Ah-ha! This was my question. I was thinking about getting the kids a baby Kindle to fight over, so they won't borrow my K2, but after reading this thread I might give them the K2! At $79, if we all end up fighting over it, I could probably shell out for another...


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

For Pete's sake--after I got on Amazon, I ended up buying TWO baby Kindles to share across three kids. Gotta stay off Kindleboards.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CNDudley said:


> I ended up buying TWO baby Kindles to share across three kids.


I agree that you have a problem....you really need a third one since you have three kids.


Here's the link 

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I agree that you have a problem....you really need a third one since you have three kids.
> 
> 
> Here's the link
> ...


Brilliant response!


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Betsy,

You really should be on commission.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just showed my K4 in Belkin cover to a co-worker.  She knows I have at least one other e-reader and told me that I'm sick.  I said that this was nothing compared to others on a certain kindle forum.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Just bought one for my 12yo son for Christmas. He has been using my K1 after I upgraded to the K3


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

CNDudley said:


> For Pete's sake--after I got on Amazon, I ended up buying TWO baby Kindles to share across three kids.


Very brave . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Brilliant response!


I've learned from your exploits....


Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've learned from your exploits....
> 
> 
> Betsy


They each have their own and they still steal mine....


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL! Heather, you are in trouble if the brats have their own kindles & they are stealing yours.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

I'll probably break down and get the third baby Kindle for the third child on her birthday. Now the question is, will I have the willpower not to give it to them until Xmas? Just last night I told the 10YO boy he could read one of the kids' books I'd loaded on my Kindle. His response? "What's the point? You'll just want it back before I'm done!"


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

CNDudley said:


> I'll probably break down and get the third baby Kindle for the third child on her birthday. Now the question is, will I have the willpower not to give it to them until Xmas?


I am so in favor of a child reading they would receive them immediately, with perhaps the opportunity to order the child's skin of choice for Christmas.


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

I love my little one, fits nice in my hand is light, and the interface is clean.  I came from a nook classic so the size is a big difference. I love that it fits in my back pocket.  Also I've almost sold a few to the e-reader hold outs at work.


----------



## puglover333 (Oct 23, 2009)

This thread totally corrupted me.

I had convinced myself that I was happy with the K3 and there was no reason to buy the K4.

Then I had to see the pages and pages of this thread.....

I broke down and bought one.  I love it.

I have a DX for home reading (it does not leave the house).  I used the K3 for reading at work and when I was out.

The K4 fits in my coat pocket!  I didn't realize how much smaller it was than the K3.  I love the smaller size.  For me, the smaller size is it's biggest selling point.  The K4 is truly pocket sized.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Elk said:


> I am so in favor of a child reading they would receive them immediately, with perhaps the opportunity to order the child's skin of choice for Christmas.


Ooh! That's smart. I could give a Xmas gel and $25 worth of books each...

Was so bummed I didn't win the raffle for an iPad2 at this thing I was at last night. That would've solved the problem of the third child.


----------

